# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  join ag-pipe to stormwater

## PTrenovator

Hi .. .I am putting in a french drain on the other side of our garage retaining wall.  Everything in place so far but I have to connect the ag-pipe to the stormwater. The ag-pipe comes out the external wall but how do I join it to the stormwater. Access to the stormwater is rather difficult without pulling up our pathway.  It is a bit tight, I can get under the telstra pipe and over the sewer with good fall but actually cutting and shutting the stormwater is going to be difficult.  Really need some advice..

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Agg pipe is just pushed into PVC and secured with tape so if you run the pvc pipe about the same as the red box or a little less should be fine. 
You will need to a "Y" connector though. 
PS, you may have to cut the existing pipe in 2 places and make a slip joint to get the 'Y' in place. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## boo

I think if you check the BCA, ag pipe (if used) must discharge into a silt pit before entering impervious pipe...

----------


## wonderplumb

> I think if you check the BCA, ag pipe (if used) must discharge into a silt pit before entering impervious pipe...

  Bingo :2thumbsup:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I have seen agg pipe connected direct to PVC then all other PVC pipes terminate in a trap before going off site.

----------

